# Honey safety after moth damage



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

It probably won't hurt you. Honey is pretty antibacterial. In one of the standard bee books, ABC or Hive and Honey Bee, noted a study where they put various bacteria in honey to see how it survived. As I remember there were 6-10 different bacteria including strep and cholera. I think (I read this at least 10 years ago) some types were dead in 5 hours and the longest lived 5 days.

I figure that my immune system needs something to do every so often anyway. I'm also amazed after camping for a day or two how little some dirt bothers me. If I drop a fork at home, I get a new one. If I drop a fork camping, I wipe it on my dirty pants and use it.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> But what about the honey? *Is it contaminated by moth frass *such that we cant eat it?


 :lookout:


----------



## Working Drone (May 1, 2010)

Hey thanks. Always good to hear from the voice of experience. Wont worry about it then. Will wait a while to use it. Will check ABC too, I'm sure I have that here somewhere. Wont make that mistake again either if I can help it. We've never taken off more than 4 frames at a time so far, (only one hive), so I'll make sure to extract right away.


----------

